
Show HN:  What Do You Think Of My Resume? - KleinmanB
http://on.fb.me/foaQCC
======
danilocampos
I was initially curious, thanks to the novelty, but that quickly wore off.
There's a cost involved in parsing the chalkboard text that doesn't exist when
you're reading computer-generated text. A lot of clicks, too.

At the same time, it's less dull than a standard Word resume template, or
something, so maybe you're on the right track.

My suggestion: Tell a more compelling story. You're rattling off a bunch of
historical points, which, fine, that's how resumes work, but as long as you're
breaking the mold, break the hell out of it. Start with a hook. Start by
saying something so wildly compelling I _cannot stop clicking_ until my
curiosity is satisfied. Prove your worth by grabbing attention.

~~~
ibdknox
Telling a more compelling story is definitely a big part of it and another
thing to consider is doing something simlar, but not on Facebook. If you can
control the surroundings and the interaction mechanism, you can create a much
better experience (hopefully with fewer clicks/hopping around).

Being unique and visual is a good way to get "noticed", but you have to weigh
that very carefully against being overly taxing on the reader. In this case,
the amount of increased interest is not worth the effort it takes to get
through it.

Lose Facebook, tell a story, and make me care.

~~~
thorax
I like the Facebook spin because it hints at what they want to see-- social
media savvy.

------
T-hawk
What the naysayers are missing is that it probably IS a good way to get hired.
Yes, he's going to get dismissed by a sizable chunk of resume readers for all
the reasons listed: no Facebook account, doesn't fit into HR's straitjacketed
process, harder to mentally parse the handwritten low-contrast text, the focus
on presentation buries the content, or just plain crackpot. But he needs to
connect and stand out sufficiently to just _one_ hiring manager to be a
success.

He may have lowered his _mean_ perception among readers of the resume, but he
blew the _variance_ through the roof. And that's what you need to be picked as
the one best candidate for a job hire. Your mean perception has no relevance
when you need to be 3 standard deviations above the population mean to get
your desired result of being the top 1 out of 300 candidates.

------
dododo
i cannot read it. apparently you need a facebook account to see it.

~~~
alttab
I have to log in to some arbitrary thing to know who you are. Why?

~~~
16s
Perhaps they believe that FaceBook is the Internet? Many people actually think
that. I recall the days when Grandma swore that AOL _was_ the Internet.
Facebook has displaced them.

~~~
alttab
If that's the thinking, I've seen enough of his resume.

------
dolinsky
Not sure about the resume, but you should probably put a shirt on in your
profile pic if you want to be taken seriously.
[http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-
snc4/161257_6809274_...](http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-
snc4/161257_6809274_4546562_n.jpg)

~~~
bkaid
And the new one isn't much better: [http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-
snc4/187533_6809274_...](http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-
snc4/187533_6809274_7991877_n.jpg)

------
Alex3917
Ignore the haters, this is great. Obviously it won't resonate with everyone,
but you're still going to do way better with this than with a traditional
resume.

~~~
JohnnyBrown
In fact, he already has. His resume is on the front page of Hacker News

------
patio11
I am much more impressed by the contents than the presentational aspect. It
buries the lede that you're a social marketer who _empirically, repeatably
gets measurable results_.

~~~
astrofinch
Yes, please share your secrets!

------
jarin
I love how so many people feel the need to point out that they are too cool
for Facebook.

I rank that up there with people who love to point out at every possible
opportunity that they don't own a TV. Congratulations, here's a cookie.

To Mr. Kleinman: awesome idea :)

~~~
jarek
Because the only reason not to have a Facebook account is because you're too
cool for it.

~~~
rimantas
Cannot you see the difference between not having Facebook account for whatever
reason, and bragging about not having Facebook account?

~~~
jarek
Can't you see the difference between answering the question "What Do You Think
Of My Resume?" and bragging about not having a Facebook account? I didn't see
much of the latter in these comments.

------
sammcd
I'm a a bit curious about "Apple's TextPlus" I don't think Apple has an app
called TextPlus.

~~~
michaelschade
I agree, I found that a bit misleading. I would reshoot that slide with
different wording (unless Apple does indeed have some product called TextPlus,
then go with it!)

~~~
vandalizeit
I third this. The way you have that slide written is misleading, and frankly,
lame. You don't need to make it appear like you "worked at/for Apple" and that
is the way it is written. Reshoot that slide.

Otherwise, I like the FB resume deal, this one time. If I ever see anyone else
do this, that is a different story.

------
requinot59
Thanks for sharing a link only Facebook users can access. In the pure hacker
spirit: open, transparent access for anyone.

------
starpilot
This is a powerpoint presentation written in chalk. No thanks.

~~~
bvi
Yes, but do your presentations have a guy smiling and winking in them?

I thought so.

------
ajaimk
What strikes me about this is the positions he is looking at would be great
with a creative thinker on board. And this shows his creativity.

It might not be as efficient as some of the other ads for being hired but it
does the deal in being interesting and catching your attention. In the end,
does anything else matter?

------
mrphoebs
You should really run funnel analysis to see how many people loose interest at
each successive screen.

------
chrisclark1729
I like what danilocomaps said. I would also add, put your e-mail address and
phone number at the bottom of every chalkboard. No sense alienating someone
who likes it but is too busy to get to the end.

~~~
KleinmanB
Thanks for the tip. I will throw it in the comments.

------
gchucky
My only concern is that some of your friends have commented on the pictures,
and it kinda detracts from it. (example: second picture, comment at 9:30 am)
What if someone were to say something negative?

~~~
robryan
Isn't that good though? He's not projecting some type of censored/ideal
version of himself like what you would normally get from a resume.

~~~
michaelschade
Sure he is (though not intentionally, I'd bet). Although logged in, I could
not comment on his photos, and I doubt he's connected with people on Facebook
that are going to actively criticize him in the comments. So, they'll tend to
be more positive than not.

------
reason
I don't find the facebook login page a terribly compelling resume.

------
hansef
The naysayers below aren't part of your target audience. As someone who is, I
think it's brilliant.

------
stevenbrianhall
This method displays personality too often lacking in standard text-based CVs,
so I like the idea of breaking the mold, but also agree with comments about
not taking the idea far enough.

Facebook just recently changed the way Facebook pages operate, and you can now
embed a media within an iframe. <http://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/462>

I say keep FB (because, as you say, people will be checking for it) but throw
in an intro video and some links to a CV and past work, and you'll be able to
make the experience that much richer.

------
Halos04
This is a brilliant idea. I wish I thought of it first. Its creative and gets
the point across perfectly. Resumes need to be more creative and this is an
amazing start!

~~~
jarek
> I wish I thought of it first.

> created: 2 hours ago

------
Leopeptards
It utilizes social media and is interactive, while still providing core
information to the reader. It definitely catches my attention.

~~~
gjm11
Account created 10 hours ago, no other comments or submissions.

So far, that makes two completely new accounts (Leopeptards, Halos04)
commenting here to say how good this resume is, plus one instance of someone
"else" answering for KleinmanB (shakeshake, see elsewhere in the discussion)
... and the somebody-else in question, with whom KleinmanB "occasionally
shares" a laptop, just happens to have submitted a link to the same resume
with the title "The Most Creative Resume I Have Seen In A Long Time".

If anyone with HN superpowers is reading this, they might want to take
appropriate action. Unfortunately, all that's in my power is to flag it and
express my hope that anyone reading KleinmanB's resume stumbles across this
discussion and considers carefully whether they should trust someone who
engages in such sockpuppetry.

------
marcamillion
This is wonderful, but I would have used less words on the chalkboard as
danilocampos points out.

Nice and creative though.

------
ErrantX
For a certain type of job; this would be good (but definitely supplement it
with a real resume!!)

For most jobs it is useless.

For a certain other type of job it is an instant turn off.

With that said; marketing is one of the only areas I actively advise people to
be creative with their CV's because it can pay off. So good idea.

------
stilldavid
Not to be nit-picky, but do you really mean 0.03 cents, or 0.03 dollars on the
Slingshot Labs slide?

~~~
wccrawford
3 cents would be $7500 for 250,000 people. That seems like a lot to pay for
getting visitors to a free site, so I'm guessing he really did mean .03 cents,
or .0003 dollars.

------
radicaldreamer
Clever, but maybe perhaps too clever for people who don't have that much time
to look through all those photos right away.

Add a link as a caption for all of those photos to a nicely formatted resume
created with LaTeX or something similar and you've got the best of both
worlds.

------
fmgg
well done. This definitely wouldn't work for most people, but it is a creative
way to sell yourself as a social media guru, and I think potential employers
will respond to that.

------
numlocked
I like it. Visually interesting. It also helps that you know how to write a
resume (use numbers, focus on results) and that you have some real
accomplishments to talk about.

------
kschua
Nice.

Brilliant way to use Facebook to filter off people you don't want to work for.
If they don't have a Facebook account, you probably wouldn't be happy working
for them

------
middlegeek
Great job! But I just would have gotten someone with better handwriting to do
the board. Also, change that profile picture!

------
amorphid
I that resume is perfect for applying to Blackboard :) On a side note, I'd
forgotten they even still make blackboards.

------
jqueryin
I, for one, believe your resume has worked out quite well for you considering
the publicity on HN.

------
Keyframe
Nice, creative. But, Imagineer as an intern for writing a document? I don't
think so.

------
callmeed
I like it. A lot. We actually need someone like this. You should email me.

------
krisrak
Very creative Bro, if you were a developer/coder you would have gotten lots of
offeres for being creative, business/marketing guys do not have much
credibility especially in this community, good luck!

------
TeMPOraL
A M A Z I N G. I was really impressed :).

------
fezzl
Why is your Facebook profile private?

------
ddkrone
I can't see your resume because it's on facebook.

------
klbarry
Very impressive credentials, well put together. I think it helps to see your
smiling face, in a subconscious level. I have to ask, how did you get from 0
to 250,000 unique monthly visitors per month for linfo?

~~~
KleinmanB
email me and I can talk about it

~~~
danilocampos
Is "shakeshake" a sockpuppet?

(For context: The above comment was originally authored by "shakeshake",

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=shakeshake> )

This, uh, wouldn't happen to be the secret to your social media success, would
it?

~~~
KleinmanB
negatory, I share a laptop occasionally and there were different names logged
into Firefox v Chrome.

Also HN killed the link the first time.

~~~
jarek
One of which just happened to be created yesterday and has done nothing since?
Happens to me all the time...

